# Android Studio (SDK) ANDROID_SDK_ROOT-Variable?



## ruutaiokwu (2. Mrz 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Beim Builden meiner ionic/cordova-App meckert Android Studio immer es sei die Variable ANDROID_SDK_ROOT nicht gesetzt; wenn man danach googlet, findet man die unterschiedlichsten Sachen dazu. Von C:\Program... bis hin zu C:\Users…?

Wirklich ein Problem machen tut es deswegen nicht, ich möchte aber trotzdem diese Variable, u.A. aus Kompatibilitätsgründen, korrekt setzen.

Oder gibt es gar keinen explizisten SDK-Pfad mehr - ist neuerdings alles sonstwo „zusammengewurstet“ ? Finde jedenfalls nicht entsprechendes, wenn ich die beiden oben genannten Pfade (inkl Anzige versteckter Dateien) durchsuche.

Danke für die Feedbacks.


----------



## mihe7 (3. Mrz 2020)

Guckst Du: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/29391511/where-is-android-sdk-root-and-how-do-i-set-it/53138471


----------



## ruutaiokwu (3. Mrz 2020)

Ich glaube da überhaupt kein Verzeichnis vorzufinden, welches den Begriff `SDK`, in welcher Form auch immer, enthält...


----------



## mihe7 (3. Mrz 2020)

Braucht ionic/cordova kein SDK? Was sagt denn der SDK-Manager?


----------



## ruutaiokwu (3. Mrz 2020)

Mal mal schauen...


----------



## ruutaiokwu (19. Mrz 2020)

*"Mal mal schauen..."*

1 `mal` zu viel, hehe! ;-)

Habe das Thema angeschaut, diese Variable ist nicht (mehr) wirklich relevant, scheint was obsoletes zu sein...

Vielen Dank.


----------

